
Access a VM from Minecraft Mod - Shared404
https://www.curseforge.com/minecraft/mc-mods/vm-computers
======
Shared404
I used a different title then the source because "VM Computers" seemed like a
slightly misleading title for a HN post

There is also a reddit discussion here:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/gaming/comments/h8ayq8/i_made_a_min...](https://www.reddit.com/r/gaming/comments/h8ayq8/i_made_a_minecraft_mod_with_which_you_can_build/?ref_source=embed&ref=share)

NOTE: I did not make this, I just thought it was interesting.

